# Best city, state or area for a single guy 65+



## Brookswood (Sep 23, 2021)

It looks like it may be time to move.  I won't go into the reasons but they are related to the high cost of living in my area that is negatively affecting not only me but my children.    I live in an area with higher than average housing prices so I can probably make a move at not much cost to me. 

 I also want a choice of recreational activities, preferably places with trails and paths in a natural environment. But, good theater and such is also important. Covid can't last forever, right?    Good medical care needs to be no more than an hour away.   Housing prices should not be excessive. I'm  a reasonably healthy single guy and still enjoy being with a good woman, so I would like a place that has 'choices'. After all I realize that most women will pass on me for their own good reasons.   I have no delusions about being god's gift to women.

So where is a good place for me?  I tend to rule out small towns because they lack on or more of the above.  So a city/area with at least 250,000 or more other people would be nice.   

I'm trying not to be too picky and listing a long list of wants and needs. I'm flexible. 

Recommendations?


----------



## Manatee (Oct 9, 2021)

Have you considered retirement communities?  You don't say where your high rent area is, but when we lived in Arizona there were many refugees from the Pacific Northwet.  There were also many from California.  We were in Sun City West which is a Del Webb community of about 29000 retirees of various ages.  It is not incorporated, but receives services from Maricopa county.  It has 4 rec centers with pools, a full grown library, a theater and more golf courses than are needed.  Over 100 clubs and groups cater to many interests.  Other Del Webb communities are similar in AZ and a number of other states.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2021)

Berkeley, California.  I have a friend that moved from Sydney, Australia to Berkeley, California and LOVES it.  She is having a ball in California.


----------



## oslooskar (Nov 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Berkeley, California.  I have a friend that moved from Sydney, Australia to Berkeley, California and LOVES it.  She is having a ball in California.


Brookswood, wants to get away from the high cost of living, so I don't think Berkeley is going to work for him. Personally, I would recommend leaving the U.S.A. and finding a more affordable place overseas to live. In fact, Pattaya in Thailand has excellent medical and dental facilities and lots of English-speaking doctors who were trained in the U.S.A. and Europe. Plus the fact that he could rent a nice one bedroom condo for around $300.00 U.S. a month. However, Mexico is closer to home and that might also work for him.


----------



## Flaneuse (Nov 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Berkeley, California.  I have a friend that moved from Sydney, Australia to Berkeley, California and LOVES it.  She is having a ball in California.


I grew up in Berkeley!  I love the city but my childhood home is worth north of $2 million at this point.  I'm still hoping tomove back to the Bay Area because it has so much to offer.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 30, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> Recommendations?


Here's a good place to start:  https://www.best-place-to-retire.com/places-to-retire-quiz


----------



## Jace (Nov 30, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> Here's a good place to start:  https://www.best-place-to-retire.com/places-to-retire-quiz


W:very good... checked it out!


----------

